# Id my fish please



## Santanu_Changkakati (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks some type of hybrid.Can anyone tell the species name.


----------



## Lindsey87 (May 4, 2008)

Try google-ing "metriaclima zebra ob" or "OB zebra cichlid"

Is that your guy? thats what it looks like


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

OB peacock.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

It looks just like the OB Peacock Cichlid I presently have in my tank.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'd say peacock, but they're hybrids anyway. Sometimes a cross between aulonocara and estherae. But great fish.


----------

